

Coursework vs. Production Code - martyhu
http://www.martyhu.com/blog/coursework-vs-production-code/

======
wvenable
The big difference between coursework code and production code is the size and
scope of it. When you finish a course after 4 months you never have to look at
that code again. And it's only going to be so big because, over the entire
course, you spend at most a few intense weeks on it.

I just got a call tonight about some code I wrote that has a sorted history
that is well over 10 years old. I work on a code base every day that contains
over 6 years of code I've personally written. In education, you rarely
experience that sheer amount of code.

~~~
loeg
I'm guessing you meant "sordid" history, as in:

    
    
      Sordid \Sor"did\, a. [L. sordidus, fr. sordere to be filthy or
         dirty; probably akin to E. swart: cf. F. sordide. See
         {Swart}, a.]
         1. Filthy; foul; dirty. [Obs.]
         2. Vile; base; gross; mean; as, vulgar, sordid mortals.
    

(1913 Webster's)

~~~
wvenable
Yes, yes I did. That's what I get for posting a comment 10 minutes before
bedtime and now it's even too late to edit.

The only code I have with a "sorted" history was part of my coursework. :)

